# Black Ash Cross



## Bill-G (Feb 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has heard of Black Ash crossing with White ash. I found a stand of ash trees with all the characteristics of Black Ash, but the leaves all have stems to the main stem like White Ash?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill,

Have not heard of those two species doing it but I do know that species cross and make hybrids routinely. Which ones can, or cannot, I do not know. But man is not the only one who breeds hybrids, momma nature does it too.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I think there is other types of ash besides those. Had an older logger show me some what he called blue ash. When sawn it had some very curly grain when flat sawn.


----------

